# can light redo



## ohiosparky99 (Nov 12, 2009)

We like to try and sell under cabinet lighting as a nice add on, sometimes we even try to light the toe kicks, if interested seagull lighting makes some good products


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Two or three pendants over the island would be nice.

Put everything on dimmers.


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

I'd add two cans, one on each end of the island, with an adjustable trim to throw the light over the island. Lights on the hood are usually lame. Also, under cabinet lights. Also, maybe fluorescent cans with chrome reflector trims.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

I'd lose the fan over the dinning rm table. That's a ******* thing. A nice chandelier is better( think of the dust coming off the fan blades into your meal) and can give a lot more light.


----------



## parnellelectric (Dec 23, 2011)

pendents over island, xenon undercabinets and keep the cans


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

parnellelectric said:


> pendents over island, xenon undercabinets and keep the cans


Theres a hood going over the island


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

You have a total of 3- (4) way switches for kitchen *R* lights, thats different :whistling2: might want to look into some 3ways


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Why is there 5 GFCI-protected receps and two non-GFCI receps? :001_huh:


----------



## parnellelectric (Dec 23, 2011)

B W E said:


> Theres a hood going over the island


 
the lights from the hood would be enough for task on the island


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

just a thought:


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

360max said:


> You have a total of 3- (4) way switches for kitchen *R* lights, thats different :whistling2: might want to look into some 3ways


Common sense kicks in and figures that's just the plan noting that they are part of a 4-way setup.



480sparky said:


> Why is there 5 GFCI-protected receps and two non-GFCI receps? :001_huh:


The only thing i can think of is, the draftsman doesn't know about "serving counter tops" and only GFCI's stuff in a 6' radius from sinks.:laughing:



MDShunk said:


> just a thought:


Nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## parnellelectric (Dec 23, 2011)

MDShunk said:


> just a thought:


 
With cans that close to the wall cabinets you will loose alot of the light....


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

3xdad said:


> The only thing i can think of is, the draftsman doesn't know about "serving counter tops" and only GFCI's stuff in a 6' radius from sinks.:laughing:


It's rare for me to get electrical prints for a house, but when I do, I do the code-required stuff my own way (the right way) anyhow, no matter what's on the prints. I guess most guys are that way. I just pay attention to special layouts, lighting, switching locations, and anything "above code" that's on the prints, then proceed to do whatever else I feel like. That's how I roll. :thumbsup:


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

parnellelectric said:


> With cans that close to the wall cabinets you will loose alot of the light....


Edge of the countertop is where they are supposed to be, otherwise you work in your own shadow :thumbsup:

I would need dimensions, can size, Bulb specs, and upper cab layout to do the lighting. But mdshunk has a good start for what you gave us.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

parnellelectric said:


> With cans that close to the wall cabinets you will loose alot of the light....


Any further back, and you're making a shadow when you stand there. They're not really to light up the room, as much as they are to light up where you are doing stuff. Naturally, any modern kitchen is going to have under cab lights too. Pretty much everyone already suggested that.


----------



## donaldelectrician (Sep 30, 2010)

*Down Drafting Hood/Range Cover*

Down Draft Hood !


Sharp Looking , Covers range and rises when activated, has light ! 




Donald "Outstanding Citizen of the Conch Republic"


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

donaldelectrician said:


> Down Draft Hood !
> 
> 
> Sharp Looking , Covers range and rises when activated, has light !
> ...


Thanks, but house is slabbed already.

On another note, doesn't smoke billow in these areas? ("SD")


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

3xdad said:


> On another note, doesn't smoke billow in these areas? ("SD")


Yeah, sure does. I put my smokes "within the swing of the door". I generally center them on the door, 18" out from the wall. My own personal preference. That's the only way to guarantee that there won't ever be crap piled up or furniture where you need to set a ladder to change the batteries.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Is this a goof?? That plan is a perfect example of how not to lay out lighting and was done by someone with absolutely no business drawing that plan.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

electricmanscott said:


> Is this a goof?? That plan is a perfect example of how not to lay out lighting and was done by someone with absolutely no business drawing that plan.


For all we know, the drawer-upper guy met with the homeowner/builder and that's how they wanted it. 

I've had lighting plans with pendant lights spec'd where the cabinet doors would bonk them.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

parnellelectric said:


> With cans that close to the wall cabinets you will loose alot of the light....


 Marc's plan is how it is supposed to be. You want the lights to wash the vertical surfaces with light. Lighted surfaces will make the room appear brighter. Also you don't want the lights behind you when you stand at the counter.

IMO that is an awful kitchen design as a whole. Why would you take 10 foot ceilings and shrink the room with a hood hanging down smack dab in the middle?? And a fridge right in a run of cabinets like that? Awful


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

Would you guys mind if i posted one pic of the plan and an exterior shot of the house and asked "bid this house"?

i have my number already, but would like to hear others.

The reason i ask first, is because it might be off topic and also that question gets a connotative response of "bid it yourself" sometimes.:whistling2:

Thanks.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

3xdad said:


> Would you guys mind if i posted one pic of the plan and an exterior shot of the house and asked "bid this house"?
> 
> i have my number already, but would like to hear others.
> 
> ...


Sure, I'm game. I'm pretty quick at new house bids.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

3xdad said:


> .............The only thing i can think of is, the draftsman doesn't know about "serving counter tops" and only GFCI's stuff in a 6' radius from sinks.:laughing:........


One on the island is more than 6'.:whistling2:


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

480sparky said:


> One on the island is more than 6'.:whistling2:


Yeah, i just noticed that too Ken. So it's a "cut & paste" problem.:laughing:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

3xdad said:


> Yeah, i just noticed that too Ken. So it's a "cut & paste" problem.:laughing:


Sometimes they'll spec where they want the actual GFCI's, so that the regular duplexes on the load side of a GFCI can be inside an appliance garage, etc. Doesn't look like the case here, but who knows.


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

Bid this house. 

1900 ft. sq.
stick frame
slab
exterior done (osb type lap siding)
200A 40 space will be in laundry wall behind fridge.

Thanks










Island stubs. House panel will be in wall in background.


----------



## donaldelectrician (Sep 30, 2010)

*Sigh {*

I thought it was a remodel !!!!






Don


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

donaldelectrician said:


> I thought it was a remodel !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a "land remodel" :laughing:


----------



## electrictim510 (Sep 9, 2008)

I like MD's proposal on the lights. I would put the sink's can on its own switch. Undercab accents are a nice look too as others have pointed out.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I'm seeing like $16,400


----------



## rnr electric (Jan 29, 2010)

I'm only coming up with 12k or so. Assuming 6" cans with standard white baffle trims. I also don't do phone/cable/or data for this price. Nor do I provide any lights other than cans, no smokes/co2, etc,etc


----------



## mrmike (Dec 10, 2010)

electrictim510 said:


> I like MD's proposal on the lights. I would put the sink's can on its own switch. Undercab accents are a nice look too as others have pointed out.


 

X2 on this-I wouldn't have them anywhere else in a kitchen. I want to add that the last couple of remodels that I did, I installed a single pendant light hanging over the sink, just above head level, and on it's own switch....... Looks super & the women Love em !!


----------

